# Cherry schrimp reproduction



## condor (Feb 7, 2008)

Hi, i got more than 15 red cherry schrimps, females with egg in the bottom part. But i never seen littles schrimps.

The aquarium is 27 liters (7 gal), 21ºC, internal filter, java moss, other plants with albonubes and planorbis snail.

¿Do you know why the eggs don't go ahead?

Thanks and sorry my english.


----------



## rich815 (Jun 27, 2007)

Any fish in there?


----------



## condor (Feb 7, 2008)

Yeap rich, 10 Tanichthys albonubes. Do u thinks that it a problem?


----------



## bosmahe1 (May 14, 2005)

If you don't have a sponge covering the intake of your filter, they might be in the filter. I bought only 6 Cherries 3 months ago and when I opened my canister filter a month later, it was full of babies. The babies are adults now. I have a sponge on the input of the filter now though.


----------



## condor (Feb 7, 2008)

Hey! that's funny, i´m gonna check that tonight and told you later.

Thanks.


----------



## condor (Feb 7, 2008)

_OFFTOPIC_


rich815 said:


> _My Photography Website (my other hobby)
> http://www.lightshadowandtone.com_


_cool photos men !! congratulations_


----------



## ingg (Apr 8, 2007)

You have 10 white clouds in a 7 gallon tank?

I don't hold really high hopes for the filter. In a tank that small, fish will find and eat the baby shrimp.

PS your tank is pretty over stocked.


----------



## JohnPaul (Aug 28, 2006)

If you want baby shrimp to survive, you cannot have fish in the tank. Baby shrimp and similar tiny aquatic creatures make up a large part of the diet (in the wild) of many of the common species of tropical fish we have in the aquarium hobby. In other words--most of the fish a hobbyist is likely to have in a 10g tank are genetically programmed to hunt and eat baby shrimp.

Not a happy sight.

So that is problem #1. Problem #2 is that baby shrimp can easily get sucked into most filters and die. Best kind of filter for a shrimp tank is a basic sponge filter--completely safe for the babies, and the shrimps (both adults and babies) love to climb on it and pick at little food morsels that get caught on it. In the short term, you need to try to cover the intake area of your filter with some sort of sponge-like material. For the longer term, get a small sponge filter and pop it in your tank (along with your current filter) for a few weeks, then once you have some decent bacterial growth on the sponge filter get rid of the other filter entirely. That's my advice.


----------



## tex627 (Nov 2, 2008)

its possible to keep shrimp with fish as long as a tank is heavily planted.


----------



## ingg (Apr 8, 2007)

That'll be the day a spong efilter makes it into my tanks! Ugliest things on the planet. 

What JohnPaul says is *mostly* true in tiny tanks like the op's. Even then, fish like microrasbora are not efficient enough hunters and it can work if planted heavily enough.

I make it work with fish like apistogramma and do it quite successfully - _but I'm not trying to do it in 10g and smaller tanks_.


----------



## condor (Feb 7, 2008)

Ok thanks everybody. The 10 Tanichthys albonubes now are in another aquarium, 100 liters (26 gal) only for them. I have a little internal filter even with syporax. The sponge filter is too big and noisy because of the air pump for my 7 gal and scared my (it only have one material filter). But if you thinks this filter works...



> it's possible to keep shrimp with fish as long as a tank is heavily planted.


 That's true, one friend of my have luck with cherry shrimp reproduction with albonubes too.


----------



## condor (Feb 7, 2008)

Hi, now i got babys schrimp, 4 or 5 from diferents sizes. i thinks that the albonubes was the problem and maybe the filter kill some babys too.


----------



## Mr.Gator (Jun 1, 2009)

sometimes it isnt a problem with fish. just feel them daily so they are full and have plenty of hiding space for ur baby shirmps. (java moss). and yah ur tank seems to be overstocked..u might want to get a better one or seperate them. i currently have rummy nose tetra and guppys with my shrimps and they are breeding fine. sometimes i do lose a few shirmps but it helps me keep the population from booming


----------



## bosmahe1 (May 14, 2005)

I agree with Mr. Gator. I have a fairly heavily planted 46 gallon bowfront containing 13 Cardinal Tetras, 12 Hengels Rasboras, and 10 guppies (4 adults). I started with 6 Red Cherry shrimp and now you see shrimp every few inches on the substrat and hanging from all of the plants. The shrimp seem quite confident in their ability to out swim the fish. I've even gone on vacation for a week without feeding the fish. The Red Cherries seem to out produce their fatalities. What's even more strange is, I don't purposely feed the shrimp. They must get their fill on algae. I haven't seen any evidence of cannabilizm among the shrimp but, I wouldn't rule it out. Anyway, in my planted tank, they are like roaches in a dirty house, everywhere. I am happy with the fact that the only algae I get now is GDA. I used to fight string and hair algae constantly, not anymore.


----------



## Gordonrichards (Apr 28, 2009)

I use a media bag on my filter's intake instead of a sponge filter.
I have around 27 cherries and 5 amano hybrids, 4 of which are pregnant


----------

